# SWT-Widgets in Farbe



## needHelp (13. Dez 2010)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, warum SWT-Widgets grau bzw. s/w dargestellt werden. So hat z.B. ein ExpandBar nicht den blauen Hintergrund sondern einen grauen. Mit ".setBackground()" kann ich eine beliebige Farbe setzen aber es sollte doch standardmäßig ein blau-weißer Hintergrund dargestellt werden. Habe Windows 7 aber unter XP auf einem anderen Rechner habe auch dasselbe Problem. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Dez 2010)

SWT wird nativ dargstellt also ist es bei jedem OS anders und davon abhängig.


----------



## Sonecc (13. Dez 2010)

warum sollte es blau-weiß sein?


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Dez 2010)

Moin,



Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> warum sollte es blau-weiß sein?



Vlt. kommt es ja aus Bayern ......  :lol:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## needHelp (13. Dez 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.




Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> warum sollte es blau-weiß sein?




Ich dachte, das ist die Standardform bei Windows. So wie hier dargestellt: SWT Widgets. Ist es nicht so? Kann man denn das irgendwie einstellen?


----------



## Gast2 (13. Dez 2010)

Lol welche komponente meinst du denn genau?

Mach ein KSKB? Und ein zeig ein Bild...


----------



## needHelp (13. Dez 2010)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Lol welche komponente meinst du denn genau?
> 
> Mach ein KSKB? Und ein zeig ein Bild...



Ich habe ExpandBar als Beispiel genannt. Zum testen habe ich das http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/view.../eclipse/swt/snippets/Snippet223.java?view=co benutzt. Ein Bild darf ich leider nicht anhängen (Es ist Ihnen nicht erlaubt, Anhänge hochzuladen.).


----------



## Gast2 (13. Dez 2010)

Wenn ich das Beispiel genau so nehme ist es blau unter Windows XP...


----------



## Sonecc (13. Dez 2010)

needHelp hat gesagt.:


> Ein Bild darf ich leider nicht anhängen (Es ist Ihnen nicht erlaubt, Anhänge hochzuladen.).



Bei Imageshack hochladen (oder einem ähnlichem anbieter) und den Link posten, dann kannst du auch als Gast Bilder liefern


----------



## needHelp (13. Dez 2010)

und bei mir ist es grau. Man kann auch den Übergang vom Dunklen zum Hellen erkennen. Die Farben werden also irgendwie unterdrückt... Aber wie gesagt, mit .setBackground() lässt sich der Hintergrund beliebig verändern. Unter XP geht das bei mir auch nicht. Woran das liegen könnte weißt Du zufällig auch nicht oder?


----------



## needHelp (13. Dez 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Bei Imageshack hochladen (oder einem ähnlichem anbieter) und den Link posten, dann kannst du auch als Gast Bilder liefern




Danke für den Tipp 

hier das Bild: http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/2296/expandbar.jpg


----------



## Gast2 (13. Dez 2010)

needHelp hat gesagt.:


> und bei mir ist es grau. Man kann auch den Übergang vom Dunklen zum Hellen erkennen. Die Farben werden also irgendwie unterdrückt... Aber wie gesagt, mit .setBackground() lässt sich der Hintergrund beliebig verändern. Unter XP geht das bei mir auch nicht. Woran das liegen könnte weißt Du zufällig auch nicht oder?



Keine Ahnung was du für OS Einstellungen vorgenommen hast.


----------



## needHelp (13. Dez 2010)

Ich würde gern wissen, ob jemand unter Windows 7 ähnliche Probleme mit SWT gehabt hat. Aber auch diejenigen, die unter Windows 7 SWT-Widgets benutzt haben und keine solchen Probleme gehabt haben, bitte ich sich zu melden. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2010)

Wenn du auf einer ExpandBar den Hintergrund veränderst musst die ihn komplett selbst renderen mit Farbverläufen usw. Wenn Du setBackground nicht aufgerufen hast, dann wäre das ein Bug, ein Screenshot würde helfen die Sache besser verstehen zu können.


----------



## Gastredner (13. Dez 2010)

needHelp hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gern wissen, ob jemand unter Windows 7 ähnliche Probleme mit SWT gehabt hat. Aber auch diejenigen, die unter Windows 7 SWT-Widgets benutzt haben und keine solchen Probleme gehabt haben, bitte ich sich zu melden. Vielen Dank.


Ich habe es mal eben ausprobiert und die ExpandBar sieht bei mir ebenso aus wie auf deinem Screenshot (siehe Bild im Anhang).
Entweder ist es ein Bug oder - und ich würde zuerst daran denken - die Farbzuweisungen/-schemata haben sich mit Win7 geändert und die ExpandBar ist nun einmal einfach nicht mehr blau. Würde vermutlich auch nicht in das Farbeschema von Win7 passen.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2010)

Ah, hatte das angefügte Bild gar nicht gesehen...


----------



## Gast2 (13. Dez 2010)

Gastredner hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es mal eben ausprobiert und die ExpandBar sieht bei mir ebenso aus wie auf deinem Screenshot (siehe Bild im Anhang).
> Entweder ist es ein Bug oder - und ich würde zuerst daran denken - die Farbzuweisungen/-schemata haben sich mit Win7 geändert und die ExpandBar ist nun einmal einfach nicht mehr blau. Würde vermutlich auch nicht in das Farbeschema von Win7 passen.



Wie gesagt XP ist noch blau.
Wenn du Win/ hast schau doch eifnach mal die anderen ExpandBars in der Systemsteuerung oder so an...


----------



## Gastredner (13. Dez 2010)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt XP ist noch blau.
> Wenn du Win/ hast schau doch eifnach mal die anderen ExpandBars in der Systemsteuerung oder so an...


Wenn du mir sagen kannst, wo ich welche finde, dann gerne.
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, unter Win7 schon einmal einer solchen ExpandBar über den Weg gelaufen zu sein. Das seitliche Menü besteht mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch aus Links.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Dez 2010)

Gastredner hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du mir sagen kannst, wo ich welche finde, dann gerne.
> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, unter Win7 schon einmal einer solchen ExpandBar über den Weg gelaufen zu sein. Das seitliche Menü besteht mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch aus Links.



Aso ... Muss ich morgen mal Win7 anschauen =)


----------



## Gastredner (14. Dez 2010)

Seiten in der Systemsteuerung und ähnlichen Fenstern sehen mittlerweile alle mehr oder weniger so aus:





Die ExpandBars habe ich bisher nicht gefunden - und ich vermisse sie auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Sonecc (14. Dez 2010)

Auf windows 7 sind sie bei mir auch grau.
Ist aber wie schon erwähnt kein Bug sondern einfach die Farbzuweisung des Systems


----------



## needHelp (15. Dez 2010)

Sorry Leute,

hatte gestern viel mit anderem Zeug zu tun.




Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Auf windows 7 sind sie bei mir auch grau.
> Ist aber wie schon erwähnt kein Bug sondern einfach die Farbzuweisung des Systems



Ist schade, denn in Farbe sieht das Ganze viel schöner aus.

Ich danke euch allen für die Unterstützung. Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat wie man ohne großen Aufwand die Farbzuweisung unter Win7 ändern kann (wenn das überhaupt geht), wäre ich für einen Tipp sehr dankbar. Ansonsten noch ein Mal vielen herzlichen Dank.

PS: Hab hier http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/view.../eclipse/swt/snippets/Snippet214.java?view=co eine Möglichkeit gefunden wo man den Hintergrund mittels .setBackgroundImage() setzten kann und dabei auch diesen schönen Übergang bekommt.


----------

